# Sunday River 11/15/09



## Zand (Nov 12, 2009)

Was gonna try Saturday but it looks wet now, so I think I'll go with Sunday. Looks like Barker might come on board this weekend.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 12, 2009)

I might be around. Depends on if I can kick this cold / replace my spare tire before tomorrow night.

-w


----------



## Vortex (Nov 12, 2009)

I will be there both days.  Probably upstairs in barker around 11.30 each day.


----------



## automagp68 (Nov 12, 2009)

looked like rain on weather.com


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 13, 2009)

Sunday looks like the pick of the weekend. I would not pay $39 for one trail. But looks like it is can drive weekend so three cans get you in for only $25. Will be interesting to see how things setup with the rain on Saturday. Not sure if I want to ski first chair or late. Either way, mid-day is straight out. I'll probably opt to get there first thing.


----------



## Zand (Nov 14, 2009)

Probably gonna head over to SR mid-morning tomorrow. I'll let the rain clear out and give it a chance to warm up. Probably gonna leave Lyndonville around 8. Maybe later if the radar still looks ugly. Another $25 day... 2 early season days this season for less than the 1 I had at Killington last year. Hopefully some spring bumps pop up tomorrow with temps looking to be in the upper 50s.


----------



## Terry (Nov 14, 2009)

I plan on being there in the morning. Probably ski till noon or so and then I have things to do in the afternoon.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 15, 2009)

Meh. Looks wet and gloomy out still this morning. I do care about surface conditions but not enough to get my butt in gear for another hour or two so I can ski when the sun hopefully comes out... or at least the air is less soggy feeling.

This will be my fourth day of the season and my fourth day not bring my winter jacket in favor of my normal spring gear.  It feels really warm out there for mid-November,


----------



## bigbog (Nov 15, 2009)

Would be great if this was an early January thaw...


----------



## Zand (Nov 15, 2009)

Going tomorrow instead. Was gloomy when I woke up and I had the option of staying back and meeting Jim Cantore instead so I did. Tomorrow looks beautiful. Hopefully some reports come in tonight on snow cover.


----------

